# Americans Bought Enough Guns on Black Friday to Arm the Marine Corps



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love gun owners. :vs-kiss:

Americans Bought Enough Guns on Black Friday to Arm the Marine Corps | Tribunist


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I did my part.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

> Black Friday shattered the single-day record for gun sales - with 185,713 background checks processed in a 24 hour period. Fischer told Business Insider that nearly 400 more transactions were processed on Black Friday than in 2015.


Yeah the real number was probably double that if permit holders that didn't require background checks were added in.

Pretty impressive especially since sales leading up to the election were higher than normal.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I would love to see some of the CEOs from various firearms manufacturers cut a few "bonus" checks ($1 should send the right message) to Barack Obama, congratulating him on, and thanking him for, being the "Salesman of the Decade".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, I can't justify another gun purchase, but I bought plenty of stuff to feed those guns.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Still waiting for the dumb permit. No guns for me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey, I bought a couple p64 @ 199 each who wouldn't.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess we are getting our point across .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

" Americans Bought Enough Guns on Black Friday to Arm the Marine Corps"

Well if Hillary had gotten elected we of had to arm them.

Did my part

100_2111 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Colt Commander 1911 for me


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm waiting for the after Christmas clearance sales.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I sold a gun on Black friday. Guess I'm going against the trend.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw that Classic's supply of M39s (the last of the Burns collection) are now all gone. Christmas is being good to the firearms retailers.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I saw that Classic's supply of M39s (the last of the Burns collection) are now all gone. Christmas is being good to the firearms retailers.


Well as long as long as it is at Christmas time this kind of volume is OK...

'Cause I am pretty sure Democraps don't believe in Christ, so it is just the Christian Soldiers doubling down.

You know the 'Clingers'.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Meanwhile the Washington Post runs articles like this one
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-percent-of-adults-own-half-of-americas-guns/



> Just 3 percent of American adults own half of the nation's firearms, according to the results of a Harvard-Northeastern survey of 4,000 gun owners.


The pollsters just don't seem to realize that most blue collar American workers don't talk to pollsters, especially about guns or who they want to vote for president. Our big LGS is always packed, there's always cars at the smaller ones, and you always see people in the gun section at Academy, Rural King, and Walmart.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Meanwhile the Washington Post runs articles like this one
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-percent-of-adults-own-half-of-americas-guns/
> 
> The pollsters just don't seem to realize that most blue collar American workers don't talk to pollsters, especially about guns or who they want to vote for president. Our big LGS is always packed, there's always cars at the smaller ones, and you always see people in the gun section at Academy, Rural King, and Walmart.


Rural King seems to run some good deals. We now have one in the area I need to go check it out. A woman, yes woman in my office
purchased a DPMS AR-15 base model but had the usual goodies for 459 a few weeks ago at RK.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Meanwhile the Washington Post runs articles like this one
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-percent-of-adults-own-half-of-americas-guns/
> 
> The pollsters just don't seem to realize that most blue collar American workers don't talk to pollsters, especially about guns or who they want to vote for president. Our big LGS is always packed, there's always cars at the smaller ones, and you always see people in the gun section at Academy, Rural King, and Walmart.


same pollsters that do the biased political polls - same MSM outlets that only publish the polls that fit their agenda .... Hellery is still going to win by 10 points - last week's poll says so

it's not only the blue collars that don't talk truth about guns - even more so the hypocrite leftists - allll the time the big mouth anti-gun liberals are getting caught in their own little .38 Special web - The Deplorable can't be trusted with a gun - but I'm a different story ....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess I'm a three per-center one way or another!


Deplorable armed infidel.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Black Friday was about 3 weeks too late, 7 November is when I stocked up on AR's, I really didn't think Trump would pull it off, and if he hadn't AR's for Black Friday would have been a good deal at $1,000+, as it is one of the ones I bought is now $20.00 less that what I paid... Oh well if you play the stock market, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. And they say you have to go to Vegas for legalized gambling, nah, just play the market.

*Rancher*


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Deplorable armed infidel.


Congrats SDF880!

With that one there I think you win Bumper Sticker of Week!

We should keep track of these and sell 'em online.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Black Friday was about 3 weeks too late, 7 November is when I stocked up on AR's, I really didn't think Trump would pull it off, and if he hadn't AR's for Black Friday would have been a good deal at $1,000+, as it is one of the ones I bought is now $20.00 less that what I paid... Oh well if you play the stock market, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. And they say you have to go to Vegas for legalized gambling, nah, just play the market.
> 
> *Rancher*


We bought two SP Receivers as a hedge ourselves.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> Congrats SDF880!
> 
> With that one there I think you win Bumper Sticker of Week!
> 
> We should keep track of these and sell 'em online.


I have an "Armed Infidel" sticker so it just seemed natural to put Deplorable in front of it! Hope someone does make a sticker out of it!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I have an "Armed Infidel" sticker so it just seemed natural to put Deplorable in front of it! Hope someone does make a sticker out of it!


Me too, with Arabic translation underneath.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Gotta love gun owners. :vs-kiss:
> 
> Americans Bought Enough Guns on Black Friday to Arm the Marine Corps | Tribunist


Sounds like we need more Marines.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Sounds like we need more Marines.


I agree.


----------

